# need to use pics from this forum



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi, my name is baruch mor and im building the first planted tank site and forum in israel. the site will be in hebrew (our language) and im going to place there a lot of database from my personal knowledge and a lot of data i got from all of u guys. i would like to ask the permission of APD and all of u guys to use some of the pictures u addad to the forums. 
my site is not a commercial site! 
thanks


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Baruch,

You are more than welcome to use the few photos I have. Just give me credit for the ones used:

Micranthemum umbrosum









Tonina fluviatilis









Chocolate gourami









Saururus cernuus, emersed









Lobelia cardinalis 'small form', emersed









SAE









Good luck!

Carlos


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Baruch,

Good luck with your new site. 

As we are a public, not-for-profit site, all images are the copyright material of the photograher who posted the image. You must contact that person and ask their permission to use.

I also ask that you note that material was taken from Aquatic Plant Central with a link back to us. I'd be happy to post a link to your site when ready.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks art n carlos. of course ill give all the credits to the photographer/tank owner + links to your site.
thanks for the help as we really need it here - till a few years ago the only plants u could get here in israel were val's and hirgo's - today with my help and a few precious friends we got from thailand n germany a lot of new and hard to get plants, and from u guys a lot of knowledge and tips on how to run the planted tank n how to aquascape it. hope next year we will have at list a few israeli members in the AGA contest


----------

